# DFWAPC June meeting (2007)



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The meeting will take place on Saturday, June 16, at 1:00 PM.

Vivariums, tree frogs, bromeliads.
Come see the best tree frog farm in the DFW area!

For directions please send an e-mail to:
[email protected]

The subdivision where the meeting will be has a gate guard on duty. We must supply him with a list of names of the people attending the meeting. Please if you plan to come send me a PM here on APC. Your name will not be made public in any way.

See you there!
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

--Nikolay


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

Nikolay, add Bill Weber to the list.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

So far only 2 people have responded confirming they will be coming. Please respond if you intend to come just to make that security guard's day uneventful and boring.

One other thing... Cindy corrected me - she raises "dart frogs", not "tree frogs". Apparently there is an important difference and I suspect we will know the difference after the meeting. I for one will not be caught not knowing my tree frogs from dart ones.

--Nikolay


----------

